# Letras rojas intermitentes en tv lcd Kalley



## danydaniel (Oct 4, 2014)

Les comento, quisiera saber porqué al cambiar la pcb main en tv lcd Kalley (no se si pasara en todos) éstos presentan una información intermitente con unas letras color rojo en la parte inferior izquierda de la pantalla.
También quisiera saber como solucionar ese detalle o sea como quitar esa información ya que he probado restableciendo de fabrica y no ha dado resultado.

Agradecería mucho su ayuda. ...


----------



## capitanp (Oct 4, 2014)

y que dice esa preciada información ya que no la mencionas nunca?


----------



## juanblas09 (Oct 4, 2014)

Podrías poner una foto??


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 5, 2014)

@danydaniel Si es un K-LED32HD. Pues cuando se instala una nueva main board, aparecen letras rojas titilando con un aviso como este:

ID 0... MV OMS8202-LF1V008...SDC NOK. 

Como se resuelve pues:

Entrar al modo de servicio ; Oprimes menu, contraste 9735 y apagar el factory key eso es todo.


----------



## ioham (Oct 5, 2014)

Buenas tardes compañeros, eso ocurre porque la board nueva viene con un modo de servicio activado. Con el control remoto debes realizar el procedimiento descrito en el post anterior.


----------



## Nayely J (Dic 18, 2020)

Yetrox dijo:


> @danydaniel Si es un K-LED32HD. Pues cuando se instala una nueva main board, aparecen letras rojas titilando con un aviso como este:
> 
> ID 0... MV OMS8202-LF1V008...SDC NOK.
> 
> ...


Lo mismo me pasa con mi TV*, *aparecen las letras rojas*.* Mi TV es marca Challenger*.*


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 18, 2020)

Y... Intentaste lo del post?


----------



## rochy (Ene 2, 2021)

Que es entrar al modo de servicio?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 2, 2021

Ya lo pude hacer,  gracias...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 2, 2021

Alguien sabe co.o puedo poner Netflix  desde mi cel a un TV led, no es Smart... y no tengo cables hdmi, ni similares


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 3, 2021)

Si es Android, con Chromecast o similar, o con un SmartBox


----------



## rochy (Ene 4, 2021)

DJ gracias.  Perdona el desconocimiento, pero esos son aparatos que debo comprar? Hay alguna opción  sin aparat6? Pues solo tengo disponible  el cable de datos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 4, 2021)

Si, son aparatos
*Chromecast*


Y un SmartBox TV (un ejemplo de lo que es)



Con cables de datos imposible, si no trae compatibilidad con telefonos con sistema Android, no se puede. A menos que tenga MHL el telefono, pero asi y todo debes comprar un aparato


----------



## rochy (Ene 5, 2021)

Gracias... Muchas


----------



## LuzDa (Dic 10, 2021)

Nayely J dijo:


> Lo mismo me pasa con mi TV*, *aparecen las letras rojas*.* Mi TV es marca Challenger*.*




Hola buenas tardes*.
A*lguien me ayuda. No tengo el control de mi tv*,* es marca *C*halleger y sale ID 57 MV ADC OK P.C.
*N*o sé cómo quitárselo*,* alguien me ayuda por favor*.*
Gracia*s *


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 10, 2021)

Yo creo que con lo que se ha mencionado anteriormente, lo puedes resolver.


Yetrox dijo:


> Cómo se resuelve, pues:
> Entrar al modo de servicio; Oprimes menu, contraste, 9735 y apagar el factory key, eso es todo.


----------



## LuzDa (Dic 11, 2021)

Pero no tengo el contro, y no encuentro esas opciones


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 11, 2021)

Si no tienes el control remoto,  no se puede hacer nada, a menos de reprogramar la memoria SPI Flash, que es más complicado.


----------



## LuzDa (Dic 11, 2021)

Buenas tardes, muchas gracias.
Voy a intentar comprando un control universal a ver si así me lo permite.  Que tengas excelente fin de semana


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 11, 2021)

LuzDa dijo:


> Voy a intentar comprando un control universal a ver si así me lo permite.


El problema con los controles universales es que, a la mayoría no les programan las teclas de movimiento y OK.
O sea, las teclas: Izquierda, derecha, arriba y abajo.
Esas teclas son muy importantes para poder moverse dentro del menú del modo de servicio.
Espero que lo logres.


----------

